

Women in the Netherlands work less, have a big gender pay gap, and they love it - andrewgioia
http://www.slate.com/id/2274736/pagenum/all/

======
sudont
Does this apply to us?

I would hate to think that HN people would burn themselves out in an office
for anything other than a passion for their work, not a drive to make more
money or "succeed" in the conventional nomenclature of the American office.

As such, I doubt I could be interested in a partner who didn't have a similar
desire to master her craft. Women who "succeed in the workplace" and stay-at-
home moms are similar in my eyes, part of a false dichotomy.

